

Laser pulse makes insulator conduct like a metal - dbz
http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/news/2012/dec/07/laser-pulse-makes-insulator-conduct-like-a-metal

======
cynwoody
Aiming to build a circuit that switches on-off in a femtosecond. A femtosecond
is a micronanosecond.

